# First sequencing!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry, no pics or video but I am so proud I just have to post! Pimg got to do her first sequencing last night in class! She's not a terribly high drive dog, and _quickly _gets bored with constant jump exercises. I have to mix in some obedience training just to keep her interested. So, with that said- I continue to wonder how good she will be in agility. She seems to really have a great time- but ultimately I think she just enjoys doing something with me.

So my instructor setup four single bar jumps (one was a double bar, but set at 12" so it might as well have been a single bar) followed by a 180* turn through a tunnel, followed by a single bar set at a tough angle. She later reduced the angle admitting it was a bit harder than she had intended. Anyhow- I got to take Pimg through this short sequence three times, and I was shocked to find myself literally _sprinting_ to keep up with her!! She is pretty handler focused, so the first time through I had to give her a slight shove back inline with the 4th jump, but the second and third times through she needed no physical touch to keep her inline.

So proud of my girl! Can't believe how fast she was- and I realize that I haven't seen _anything_ yet!! :wub:

EDIT- Sequence looked like this. I was also able to practice a leadout and I tried front crossing out of the tunnel.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

VERY cool! Sounds like she's having fun and learning a lot too.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job!! It's so fun to watch their speed come out!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool............. Sounds as though you both were having FUN ! Yep, hard angle at the end for a newbie.............

May I ask, how or what did you use to drawl up your map to share ? Non computer savvy gal here.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Cool............. Sounds as though you both were having FUN ! Yep, hard angle at the end for a newbie.............
> 
> May I ask, how or what did you use to drawl up your map to share ? Non computer savvy gal here.


Very non-computer savvy, I'd say!  I used simple MS Paint haha!

[EDIT] That was not intended as a slam. I figured most people would easily recognize that as a hacked together MS Paint drawing. Then again, as a computer programmer, I might have a skewed opinion on what people should recognize. No offense intended... :toasting:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH Pim and you to of course)) I love those long striding dogs,,guess you better get your self some good traction running shoes..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> YEAH Pim and you to of course)) I love those long striding dogs,,guess you better get your self some good traction running shoes..


Hilarious you should say that! I've been wearing my doc martin oxfords. I thought to myself as I left yesterday, "Wow- I better break out those running shoes I bought and never used." haha

Then I thought, "Wow- I'm outta shape more than I thought- I better start _using_ those running shoes I bought and never used..." LOL!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

wildo said:


> Very non-computer savvy, I'd say!  I used simple MS Paint haha!
> 
> No offense intended... :toasting:


No prob, thaxs !  I play around with the pic thing, but never used MS Paint................ I also have never tried to make a map or anything like that, but wondered where & how people did............. 

Yes, waaaaay out of touch with playing around on the puter.........


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I got a video of class today. Sorry- first time uploading from phone, didn't realize that portrait mode would suck so bad. Anywho...

Pimg overcame her fear of the chute today- and seems to really like it all of a sudden! Notice me sending her from the opposite side even- like I said, she really digs it. We also got to do some sequencing today. She entered the table from the wrong direction (I assume that would have been a refusal) and I attempted a rear cross off of the table. She still isn't so confident with rear crosses and often turns to me. She managed to get the jump anyway and the shot through the chute. So much fun tonight... I swear- every night of class I get more and more hooked!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

NICE...........  To have a building like THAT to train in, oh my !!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Jen- yes, it's a nice facility for sure!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wildo I don't know WHAT the heck you are talking about with her being slow! She's doing great (not slow at all  ) and will just speed up even more when she really gets that a course goes on and on and WHEEEEEE there goes Dad!!!!

Love how well you both are doing. Keep the videos and drawings coming!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job! She looks like she's having a blast!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wildo I don't know WHAT the heck you are talking about with her being slow! She's doing great (not slow at all  ) and will just speed up even more when she really gets that a course goes on and on and WHEEEEEE there goes Dad!!!!
> 
> Love how well you both are doing. Keep the videos and drawings coming!


Well, I suppose my "slow" comment was in regards to:

Her extreme separation anxiety
Her bordom with single bar jump drills

We've been working on the separation anxiety in our CGC class, which we test for in two weeks! I'm hoping we'll have enough training in by that time that she can pass the supervised separation part. That's the tough one for sure. 

She seems to get bored really quick doing single bar jump drills. We might do 5 or 6 drills and she seems to lose interest. I don't know if that's normal or not... I know the facility owner's Sheltie looks like it wants nothing more than to jump over a bar all day long. That's really my only source of comparison. 

So because of those two things- I wasn't sure if she'd be overly fast or not. I think they refer to those as "low drive sticky dogs" haha! But no, she does seem to really, really enjoy the sequencing and has proven to be quite fast so far. I'm really proud of her!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> She seems to get bored really quick doing single bar jump drills. We might do 5 or 6 drills and she seems to lose interest. I don't know if that's normal or not... I know the facility owner's Sheltie looks like it wants nothing more than to jump over a bar all day long. That's really my only source of comparison.


That's pretty typical for alot of SMART dogs that aren't wackjob drivey! I tend to try to add a toy if I can to up the value for the single jump. Or try to mix up single jump training with something more fun like a tunnel (roll out the ball as they exit) or toss treats along the ground more for both jump and other equipment. Then they chase the treat. 

Any time I can figure out how to add the toy is better. And BEFORE my girls get bored is the timing I try to aim for. 

Other thing is if I am trying to teach a skill (like a rear cross?) over one bar, I put the bar low. So they aren't bored AND tired! 

But have to say, whatever you are doing seems to be working pretty darn well cause both of you look great! :thumbup:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks MRL! I have definitely been adding the toy more and more often. In fact, I've been using the Ivan B. method of "the game" pretty much any time we aren't doing agility practice (as in, if we are doing obedience practice). During agility, I do mix in some obedience, but I try to keep it agility-centric.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> But have to say, whatever you are doing seems to be working pretty darn well cause both of you look great! :thumbup:


Alright- I've been trying not to say this out loud, but I just can't resist any longer. There is this lady in class who is apparently a former agility instructor, has competed with all the dogs she's owned, and is currently "trying to get some new ideas" for her English Springer Spaniel. She dominates class time by questioning the instructor, and she is often annoyingly reactive (though not over the top) to my dog walking off lead even _remotely_ near her dog. But in this sequencing event we did last night, as you can see- Pimg did pretty good. Certainly not great- I never said that- but for the 3 weeks we've been doing it, I'd say pretty good. This lady's spaniel wouldn't do a single jump. A true "refusal" at every single one of them. Wouldn't jump on the table, wouldn't jump over the jumps, wouldn't run through the chute... just wasn't getting it. I questioned the instructor *after class* about why she thought Pimg was catching on so well. She replied pretty much the same as you just said, MRL, that whatever we are doing at home is _clearly_ building confidence. She hinted to the springer and it's know-it-all owner and said: "and a dog without confidence is never going to do well in agility no matter how much the owner knows."

LOL!

Yeah, I don't know what we're doing 'special' at home during the week, but it seems to be working great!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> I questioned the instructor *after class* about why she thought Pimg was catching on so well. She replied pretty much the same as you just said, MRL, that whatever we are doing at home is _clearly_ building confidence. She hinted to the springer and it's know-it-all owner and said: "*and a dog without confidence is never going to do well in agility no matter how much the owner knows*."
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what we're doing 'special' at home during the week, but it seems to be working great!


Isn't it great when you see it all come together! Keep up the good work!


----------

